# Correct H/V wiring??



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds wrong per Curtis manual. While this may seem strange, the NEG is the polarity that is being “controlled” by the controller, whereas the POS has a direct path to the motor, (once all the contactors/fuses/etc are made).

*Full manual*. Save on your computer for future reference
http://curtisinst.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=11
Page 15 shows wiring diagram

*2 page sheet:* http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/curtis/1231c.pdf


----------



## mvest (Jan 22, 2009)

So if I am reading this correctly, it shows that M- connects to S1, which then connects to S2 and then to A2 ???? I have an EV book that shows something different. I will get the name of it, maybe you've heard of it. I will double check there diagram as well. It seems there are a few ways to configure the hook-up. I just want to make sure nothing goes "BOOM"! I do have the controller schematic to reference, but like I said there seems to be a couple ways of doing it. Do you have a 1231c model or? Thanks for the link and the response.....


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

There is a simplifed motor wiring circuit here:

http://www.evhelp.com/index.htm


----------



## mvest (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the 'link' and it appears to be what I have in mind. I will, of course, double check and put it to the test.


----------

